# Acid Liquid Cigar Review - ....5.44 ... what a joke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I am offended that the average rating on this cigar is a 5.44. The Liquid is a great cigar that is very smooth. I have never smoked one and been di...

Read the full review here: Acid Liquid Cigar Review - ....5.44 ... what a joke


----------

